# Hauptlagerachse löst sich



## warp4 (4. März 2014)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mein ICB die letzten Wochen auf Grund der Witterung nicht wirklich geputzt habe, ist mir folgendes irgnedwie entgangen 





Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: erst nachdem ICH die Madenschraube gelöst habe (die mit Loctite gesichert war und sich nur mit ordentlich Kraft lösen ließ !) kam ich auch auf die Idee, ein Foto zu machen... 

Jemand eine Idee, wie das passieren kann ?
Hatte bis jetzt weder Lust noch Zeit, alles zu zerlegen und mal "von innen " anzuschauen.

Nach Lösen der Madenschraube habe ich die Achse wieder eingeschraubt und wie vorgesehen gesichert. Auf den letzten Touren hat sich auch nix mehr ungewollt bewegt....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## f4lkon (4. März 2014)

Da kann ich dir aus Erfahrung nur regelmäßige Kontrolle empfehlen. Die Madenschraube schafft es bei mir auch nicht das lösen auf Dauer zu verhindern. Ich denke sie ist einfach unterdimensioniert. Hab sowohl auf der Schraube als auch dem Gewinde der Achse Loctite. Alle paar Touren heb ich das Rad am Sattel an und schlage seitlich gegen das HR. Bei übermäßigen Klappern ist Zeit zum nachziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (4. März 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir aus Erfahrung nur regelmäßige Kontrolle empfehlen. Die Madenschraube schafft es bei mir auch nicht das lösen auf Dauer zu verhindern. Ich denke sie ist einfach unterdimensioniert. Hab sowohl auf der Schraube als auch dem Gewinde der Achse Loctite. Alle paar Touren heb ich das Rad am Sattel an und schlage seitlich gegen das HR. Bei übermäßigen Klappern ist Zeit zum nachziehen.


 
Danke schon mal !
Schön, wenn man nicht alleine ist 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Daniel12 (5. März 2014)

hatte das auch letztes Jahr bei einem 4000€ Rotwild Enduro… reinschrauben, fertig, ab und an mal nachsehen...


----------

